# Operative Laparoscopy



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Girls

Just wanted to get some feedback from you lot, i wanted to do this topic to see different peoples experiences.  Im waiting to be called to go for my op as i have Endo on my bowel, uterus and left ovary, which is fusing them together.  Ive had a few private messages from girls giving me their experiences and i thank them very much, they were very imformative but i just want to get some more.  

So here goes with the questions that i hope you will answer  

1)  Where was Endo found?
2)  How long were you in theatre?
3)  How long did you have to stay in hospital?
4)  How long did it take you to recover?
5)  How long would you recomend to take off work?
6)  Did you have a special diet beforehand, if so, what did this consist of?
7)  How long did you have to wait before having any tx?


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi babydreams

Hope I can answer some of your questions:

1) I am not sure where my endo was mostly on left side is all I know and tubes were ok
2) I was in 2-3 hours can't remember exactly. Probably depends on how complex removal is.
3) I was in day procedure so got out that afternoon.
4) After a month I was well on way to feeling better and after 2 months back to normal
5) I was off 2 weeks and then back to work (desk job) but if you have to do lifting etc you might need a wee bit longer
6) I didn't do any special diet.  I know there are endo diets out there which are supposed to help, this includes no wheat, chocolate, caffine or dairy.  I can't do it! I am just about off caffine and avoid cereals with wheat and pasta but I am chocoholic and eat bread every day.
7) After mine I was told to try natuarlly so not sure about treatment, but for trying natuarally you can start as soon as you feel up to it.

Hope this helps you a bit.  Have you got a date yet?

Boo


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey babydreams in reply to of your ?'s 

1. I had a laparoscopy to remove a cyst from my ovary & they found some endo on my bowel which they removed while they were there and they also did the dye test to check my tubes. A full MOT lol 
2. I can't really remember how long I was in theatre for but it was my first time ever in hospital never mind having an op so I was in such a state, they could've signed me in lol
3. Mine was due to be a day procedure but they kept me in overnight & discharged me around 11ish the next morning.
4. Realistically it took around 2 weeks but I was off work for around 4 just to make sure I was fighting fit cos you don't want to go back and then go off sick again !!!
5. If you can i would take 4 wks but it all depends on how quick you heal, how you feel yourself & of course your work.
6. No diet.
7. My first (& hopefully) last treatment started on Xmas day we tried naturally after the op for a year & still no luck so fingers crossed after 4 years we'll get there!
The only advice I would give is - the operation was fine but after the op I was very badly constipated (sorry to lower the tone lol ) but make sure you eat loads of fruit/fibre etc as I have I was in some pain i can tell ya! 
I hope this helps x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi babyd, hope these answers help a bit.

1. endo on underside of uterus, on right ovary and bowel (fused together). Also had large amounts of scar tissue on right side from appendectomy several years earlier.
2. in theatre for 3.5-4 hours and in recovery for 3 (only because i took a reaction to the anaesthetic and morphine)
3. Was a day procedure, they wanted to keep me in overnight but i insisted on going home, discharged about 9 that night. Wish now i had stayed cos was violently ill the rest of the night.
4. took about 2-3 weeks to start to feel normal again but proper recovery time allow about 4 weeks or so.
5. I was off work for 4 weeks, take several weeks to begin with and if you still dont feel 100% take longer. Make sure you look after yourself and do what is right for you. Everyone is different in their recovery.
6. No diet.
7. Had op dec 08, was on waiting list for tx at this point. Conceived naturally in march 09 despite being told it would not happen naturally, sadly not meant to be. Received tx offer nov 09.

Good luck with your op huni. Make sure you rest up properly afterwards.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Boo, M & M and MissE - thank you all so much, great help as always.  Im now armed with lots of information and advice, so bring it on!!

No date yet but hoping its soon, fingers crossed! x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Babyd

I had a laproscopy 6 years ago and they thot then i had endo but turned out to be ok.. I was off 4 days but then i was working in private practice and didnt get sick leave..

It was a day procedure.

Jillyhen


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

OMG I was due to get this procedure done this morning due to severe pain related to my period. For the past week I had really bad cramps and thought it was my AF coming. Done pregnancy test last night positive, four positive tests today. Its a miracle given that my FSH is 13 and my AMH when tested in July last year was 0.7. We are totally shocked but so so happy. Never give up hope xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats amazing Cassie D - massive congratulations, heres to a healthly pregnancy - It gives us all hope!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Cassie

Congrats hun, brilliant news 

Jillyhen


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats Cassie, that's wonderful news


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Yey - Congrats Cassie!

1. Endometrioma drained from my right ovary (too large to remove as would have lost my ovary) and unstuck from my right tube,  patches of endo removed from my pelvic cavity and discovered that although my tubes are open, they are too badly scarred to transport eggs to the uterus.

2. In theatre for 45mins (in recovery for 1hr 30mins, didn't want to wake up!)

3. Op at 10am, went home mid afternoon of the same day.

4. Took a fortnight to get back to normal activities, but a good 4-6 weeks to get back to my gym classes properly.

5. Had a fortnight off work, which felt the right amount of time for me. 

6. No special diet.

7. Had lap Nov, tx starting feb (would have been sooner if it weren't for Christmas)

Hope this helps x x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Dewey. 

This helps alot


----------

